# 03 Spec-V Walbro 255 Install



## W3ab1ak03 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok so i bought a HighFlowFuel 255lph fuel pump off ebay, lame i know. My fuel pump is bad so i figure why not upgrade. I took out the fuel pump assembly and its this big plastic housing thing and i was like well thats gay. Took out the old pump and the new one is bigger by 1/4" if that so i figure it should fit, i was wrong theres no way i can get it to clip the housing back together with the new pump inside. 

Any ideas? also do I need a new FPR with this install cause I have an adjustable one but the FPR is also apparently inside this contraption!?!?


----------

